# You cannot run QuarkXPress on a locked volume. [84]



## cabbage (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm running X 10.2.4 and trying to open a Quark XPress 4.11 in Classic and I'm getting the following error.

You cannot run QuarkXPress on a locked volume. [84]

I thought it was a permissions thing.  I ran Disk Utitlity to repair permissions but I am still getting the error.

I'm using networked home directories and the error happens for every user that isn't an admin.  The admins can open it without any problems.


----------



## The MokXnster (Mar 28, 2003)

Quark IS like that, you cannot do anything about it, it's not a problem with permission or whatever, Quark will NEVER run on a locked volume. check to see if the drive it's on is locked... Or well... I don't know... It isn't on a CD huh? Also, try trashing Quark prefs as they get corrupted quite often...


----------



## toast (Mar 28, 2003)

I think the problem cabbage has is that the volume is NOT locked but simply that hes does not have total permissions on the volume.

To run Quark, you must be able to write/read all zones of your disk. When it starts Quark tries to read/write in some special momery areas to check this.


----------



## sprale (Dec 15, 2008)

I get the same error, with a different number.



> You cannot run QuarkXPress on a locked volume. [83]



Quark worked as well as it can for months since last re-imaging the drive...


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it running on your boot drive or on an external volume? If it's external, is that drive locked or ignoring ownership?


----------



## sprale (Dec 16, 2008)

It's running from the boot volume (internal).

10.4.11, Quark 6.52, Active Directory


----------



## cticompserv (Dec 18, 2008)

Change the permissions on the Quark application folder so that all users have r/w permission.

In my experience this happens when you install it by copying the Quark application folder to a different drive.  

Kent


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, the answer's all over the intertubes:

http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=You+cannot+run+QuarkXPress+on+a+locked+volume.+[83]+


----------



## sprale (Sep 27, 2010)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Yep, the answer's all over the intertubes:
> 
> http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=You+cannot+run+QuarkXPress+on+a+locked+volume.+[83]+



I love that this thread shows up in that search.


----------

